# When to replace trailer hitch ball?



## Rollbar (Oct 20, 2016)

When in doubt, change it out!
They don't cost much and for that peace of mind, well, go to WalMart-LoL


----------



## EdK13 (Oct 3, 2013)

*When to replace trailer hitch ball? *
Before something extremely exciting happens!


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

I've never replaced one. Have had some that were old when I got them, none of the ones I currently run have any chrome left nor have they had any for a long time. 
On the other hand as others have said if you're worried it's cheap to swap out.


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

The chrome and rust mean nothing. A new ball will look like that in anew months of use. Measure it with a set of calipers. If it is supposed to be 1.75" and it now isn't pretty darn close, replace it. I've never seen one wear out, but I guess it could happen.

Nate


----------



## WillW (Dec 6, 2012)

I grease all out gooseneck hitches for pulling stock trailers. Same goes for a ball on the bumper in my mind.


----------

